# kARPFENKESCHER ??



## heuki1983 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ichbin auf der suche nach nem Karpfenkescher ...  

30-50 Euro sollt er kosten !

Bei Eb.. laufen ständig welche aus für so 10 Euro ... Aber taugen die denn was??


Hab auch sonst kein Plan , da ich erst seit diesem Jahr auf Karpfen angele...


Könnt ihr mir paar empfehlen mit guter Preis/Leistung...


Danke   |wavey:


----------



## Lupus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Hallo,
ich würde schon einen vernü,pftigen Kescher nehmen und nicht so ein Forellending! Eine gute Größemuss sein! Wenn du nicht so häufig losziehst würde ich erstmal so eine nehmen:
http://www.skywarriors-tackle-box.de/index.php?a=1204

Der dürfte vorerst genügen!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## heuki1983 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Ja die grösse ist schon klar ^^

Die für 10 Euro bei Ebay auslaufen sind große Karpfenkescher...

Glaube nur nicht das die was taugen ^^

Deine Empfehlung sieht ja schon gut aus, vorallem das das verbindungstück nicht aus Plastik ist ...

Hast du den nur so empfohlen oder haste Praxis erfahrung mit dem Kescher??

Gruß


----------



## biggold (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

hallo,

einen solchen solltest du ruhig in erwägung ziehen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390192834393&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

vielleicht haste ja glück mit deinem maximum.

gruß
biggold


----------



## Lupus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Mit diesem nicht! 
Hab ihn mal in der Hand ehabt...ich halte den Kescher nicht gerade für den wichtigsten Gegenstand beim Karpfentackel...Wie gesagt stabil und nicht zu teuer... Allerdings würde ich keinen Kescher für 10.- nehmen...da werden die sicher am Material gespart haben! Die Verbindung von Kescherstab und Kescherkopf ist dann meist auf dauer instabil!!


----------



## Taskin (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Also was "billig kescher" angeht kann ich jede menge berichten.
Hatte nen karpfenkescher von marke "Behr" natürlich 42" und 12 ft kescherstiel,ca. 25€ hat nicht lange gehalten#d (Gewinde aus dem stab gerissen)
soo dann hatte ich einen von Cormoran (auch 42" und 12 ft ca.35€), auch dieser hatte keine lange lebensdauer (steckverbindung gebrochen).
nun bin ich bei einem Ultimate (ebenfalls 42" und 12ft ca. 50€) der nen edlen eindruck machte, carbonmuster und steckverbindungen aus metall... (steckverbindung gebrochen|krach
dabei keschere ich immer anständig und hebe NIEMALS den fisch mit dem kescherstab aus dem wasser, es sei den er wiegt 500g oder so...
also mein nächster kescher wird nie wider so n billig teil sein, sondern was anständiges.
hätte ich das geld der 3 oben genannten kescher in einen ordentlichen investiert, hätte ich ihn wohlmöglich immer noch...#q


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Moin,


also ohne nen Plan von Karpfenkeschern zu haben würd ich auch sagen wenn schon ein vernünftiger 80x80cm Kescher mindestens 32€ kostet wirst wohl keinen Karpfenkescher der wirklich was taugt unter 60€ kriegen, mal nicht Neu....

Dann würd ich lieber noch 1 Monat warten und mir nen richtigen kaufen, aber jeder hat da andere Ansichten !


----------



## Jigga2010 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Morgen,

ICh selber habe mir vor 4 Tagen einen Jrc Kescher bestellt.
Mein Billig Cormoran Kescher ist nach 10 jahren am Ende seiner Kräfte....


Kollegen von mir fischen auch die unterschiedlichsten Jrc Netze  und sind von Preisleistung und Qualität mehr als begeistert.


Ich hab mir http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ng-net-p-11241&cName=zubehoer-kescher-c-30_48

bestellt.


Auch zu empfehlen = http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ng-net-p-11243&cName=zubehoer-kescher-c-30_48

27 Euro http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....w-2010-p-20317&cName=zubehoer-kescher-c-30_48


ICh denke dass die Dinger im Moment so ziemlich die besten Kescher sind die man kriegen kann


----------



## Carras (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Jo

habe auch nen JRC Kescher. Den X-Lite Roamer. gibt es ab und an für 45.- bis 50.-€
Das Teil ist Top in Preis / Leistung

Ganz großer Vorteil. Du kannst die Kescherarme einklappen und den Kescherkopf vom Stab entfernen.
So kann man schwere Fische direkt im Wasser im Kescher lassen, die Arme einklappen und den Kopf vom Stab nehmen. Dann das Netz ein paar Wicklungen um die Kescherarme wickeln. Und Schwups kann man den Fisch ganz einfach und bequem aus dem Wasser heben.

Einen ähnlichen Kescher gibt es auch von Gardner. Für um die 75.-€
Der hat zusätzlich noch den Vorteil, daß der Kescherstab teilbar ist. Somit kann man den Kescher auch super im Boot einsetzen, wenn der Platz mal etwas enger bemessen ist.

Grüßle


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

moin,

der DAM Mad Vanguard Kescher bei Askari ist Top... Ich habe den selber und bin voll zufrieden
LG


----------



## twint (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Hi.

Besitze ebenfalls einen Kescher von JRC und war echt vom positiven Eindruck überrascht. Ein Händler in Gütersloh bietet im Moment einen  JRC Kescher für unter 28€ an, der reicht garantiert.

Gruß twint


----------



## Carphunter1995 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Hey leute ich habe einen kescher aus holland für 15 euro mit 95 cm armlänge!
http://www.raven.nl/de/product/karp...landungskescher_mit_groben_maschen/ravav2029/
Das ist er, super Teil echt stabil und sauber verarbeitet! 
Gruß Carphunter1995


----------



## Carp-Angleln (26. August 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Carphunter1995 Meins du den angelladen in haaksbergen?)?


----------



## minne6 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Also ich habe auch den Holland-Kescher von Raven.... Versand dauerte ca. 2 Monate....Den V-Block aufgeschraubt und dann war es schon passiert. Gewinde überdreht..... Das Netz ist wirklich anständig. Aber der Kescherstab ist für die Tonne meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Aalbubi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

hi leute da es hier schon ein aktuelles thema über karpfenkescher gibt
wollte ich fragen ob jemand ein keschermodell kennt wo der kescherkopf zusammenlegbar ist um platz zu sparen. der kescherstab sollte auch am besten gut verstaubar sein.
 mein preislimit wäre so 50 € 
ich kann leider nicht mehr hinblätter da ich noch anderes zeugs kaufen muss

MfG
Aalbubi


----------



## colognecarp (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> hi leute da es hier schon ein aktuelles thema über karpfenkescher gibt
> wollte ich fragen ob jemand ein keschermodell kennt wo der kescherkopf zusammenlegbar ist um platz zu sparen. der kescherstab sollte auch am besten gut verstaubar sein.
> mein preislimit wäre so 50 €
> ich kann leider nicht mehr hinblätter da ich noch anderes zeugs kaufen muss
> ...



Was meinst du denn genau mit zusammen legen ? Die Kescher kann man alle zerlegen und in der Rutentasche unterbringen.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Aalbubi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

echt?? 
ich dachte das es nicht bei allen geht weil bei einigen ist das noch auf den bildern schön abgebildet^^
also kann man alle kescherköpfe zusammenlegen^^ 
danke für die schnelle antwort Colognecarp
ich habe einen kescher von JRC gefunden bei wilkerling für 40 Taler nur meine frage ist ob der stabil ist, denn ich möchte nicht das 40 € vor meinen augen kaputtgehen.
Das möchte ich mir ehrlichgesagt ersparen und Geld habe ich auch nicht viel ( für Hungerlöhne verdient und taschengeld^^)

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ng-net-p-11241&cName=zubehoer-kescher-c-30_48

MfG
Aalbubi


----------



## colognecarp (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Klar, wäre ja eine zumutung wenn das nicht gehen würde. Der kescher macht doch einen guten eindruck, man kann sogar die Kescherstange nochmal teilen, das finde ich ganz gut wenn man vom Boot aus Drillt

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Aalbubi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

cool dan habe ich mich ja schon für den Kescher entschieden 
danke für den Rat 
MfG
Aalbubi


----------



## heuki1983 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Hi,

gibt es diese Schwimmkörper für für Kescher auch einzeln ??

Hab einen von JRC, eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem , ausser das der nicht schwimmt ;+

Wollt mir nicht extra nen neuen kaufen ...

Gruß


----------



## barschkönig (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Du meinst ein Netfloat|supergri Klar gibts die einzelnd von Chub gibts eins für 5 euro und viele andere Karpfenfirmen haben das auch|supergri


----------



## heuki1983 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Genau , Netfloat heissen die also ...

Thx ..#6


----------



## barschkönig (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

5 euro kostet das doch nich war ein Messepreis 7,99 ist der richtige.

http://www.chubfishing.com/de-de/produkte/chub-landing-nets/kescher-zubehr/net-float/


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

wenn nicht chub draufstehen soll bekommste die dinger auch ein bisschen billiger. musste nur mal bissl googeln oder in der bucht schauen


----------



## S.Lorenzen (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

hey leutz! Ich angel erst seit letzem jahr so richtig auf karpfen, habe allerdings noch einen großen raubfischkescher mit alurahmen am netz etc, der ist eher grobmaschig! Von der größe her langt er aber ist es auch für den Karpfen gut, bzw für die Schleimhaut???


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Ist der Kescher vom Material her hart ?!
Ein wirklicher Karpfenkescher hat weiches Netzmaterial.
Es gibt gute Angebote im Netz.


----------



## S.Lorenzen (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

das keschernetz würde ich sagen ist eher hart
meiner ist so ähnlich:
http://www.angeljoe.de/angelzubehoe...ce=Google_Base&utm_medium=Produktsuchmaschine


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Nein.
Ich würde Dir zu einen richtigen Karpfenkescher raten. Mit einem richtigen weichen Netzmaterial und er sollte natürlich groß sein. 
Deiner ist ein Raubfischkescher der die Karpfenschuppen schädigt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

S.Lorenzen@

zum notfall würde der auch gehn aber auf dauer(wen du nachts gehst) wirst um nen grossen karpfen kescher 1mX1m nicht herum kommen.

gute karpfenkescher gibts für kleines geld fürn anfang reicht dir ein etwas günstigerer die gibts schon um die 25€ in jedem online shop.


wen ich die einen empfeheln darf,  wäre es der fox warrior  kescher, habe ihn jetzt 5-6 jahr in gebrauch ist zwar nicht billig(80€) aber ein top teil.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem top Kescher. Habt ihr Enpfehlungen ?!
Mein Preislimit liegt bei 80 €.
Er sollte Standard Maße ( also 42 Zoll ) und er sollte im Boot handlich sein und die Verbindung zwischen Kescherstab und Keschernetz sollte von guter Qualität sein.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

fox warrior  Kescher,


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Wie sieht denn die Verbindung zwischen Stab und Kescherkopf aus ?!
Und kann man den auch gut auf dem Boot benutzen ?!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

wie meinst mit verbindung?? ist normaler v kescher kopf die stiehle sind aus kohlefasser genau so wie der kescherstil.

im boot sitzt ich immer aufm kescher drauf,wen der fisch drüber ist lupfe ich an und gut ists.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Na wie ist die Steckverbindung vom kescherstab und dem Kescherkopf.
Aus Metall oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Materialien.
Also kann man vom Boot aus damit sehr gut umgehen ?!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

der kopf ist aus kustoff,das gewinde ist aus messing also ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme.


----------



## drillhammer (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Metall Schraubgewinde.....kannst also auch andere Kescherstöcke nehmen....sprich auch kurze Modelle für das Bootsangeln.
petri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Danke Jungs ich habs verstanden 
Mal schauen welchen Kescher ich mir kaufen werde.


----------



## DashTwo (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Hab den JRC 42" Specialist Plus Landing Net

Das Ding ist extremst leicht, gut in nem Beutel verpackt und sehr gut verarbeitet. Hat 44 € gekostet.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: kARPFENKESCHER ??*

Er sieht ganz gut aus


----------

